

Over 80% of students unlikely to scan a QR code - angryasian
http://www.archrival.com/ideas/13/qr-codes-go-to-college

======
jackvalentine
There really is too much friction in your average use-case for a QR code for
it to work, in my opinion.

See code, decide to look at it, fire up app on phone, take picture, wait, oh a
boring website link guess I won't use this again in the future.

For things like the Korean subway shopping experiment
(<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJVoYsBym88>) it works because you can shape
people's interaction much better.

------
furyg3
Making these useful is what will help adoption. Right now, they're only being
used for marketing purposes. I really like coffee, but I'm not so passionate
about it that I will take out my phone, perform seven taps, and watch a bad
marketing video about it.

One can imagine useful scenarios though. A microwave which scans the QR and
sets the desired cooking time. A little magnet on your fridge which, when you
hold up a product to it (empty milk carton) adds that product to the shopping
list on your smartphone. Things like this could be useful to the end-user
_and_ to marketers.

------
antoinehersen
Most QR codes are tied to advertisement. I assume most students ignore them so
they will probably not bother with all the energy required to read a code.
Engagement will probably be higher for more valuable information.

